# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  دیکشنری اندروید فارسی به انگلیسی و بلعکس به همراه ترجمه آنلاین و تلفظ کلمات

## kia1349

یه دایرکتوری بنام persiandicfonts روی مموری کارت بسازید
هر فونتی رو که توی گوشیتون هست یا توی ویندوزتون هست و فکر میکنید خیلی باحاله و هیچ مشکلی با فارسی نداره و از خانواده فونتهای true type هم هست(یعنی پسوندش ttf هست) رو به persianfont.ttf تغییر نام بدید و به توی این دایرکتوری که ساختید کپی کنید
برنامه جدید رو که ورژن 1.5 شد رو نصب و اجرا کنید

بعدش فایل PLUGIN_LEXITRON رو که از فایل rar اکسترکت کردید رو بدون هیچ گونه پسوند و پیشوندی و بدون هیچ فولدری مستقیما روی مموری کارتتون کپی کنید.در اولین باری که برنامه رو باز میکنید یه پیغام به شما میده که مفهومش اینه که باید دیتابیس رو نصب کنید.yes یا ok رو بزنید و برنامه شروع به نصب و پیاده سازی دیتابیس میکنه.فایل PLUGIN_LEXITRON رو همیشه داشته باشید تا اگر برنامه تون دچار مشکل شد و یا دوباره برنامه رو نصب کردید بتونید براحتی بوسیله برنامه دیتابیس رو از روش پیاده سازی کنید.البته در نسخه های بعدی امکان دانلود این فایل رو از یه سایت معتبر که همیشه up باشه میزارم.اگر برای ترجمه ، از زبانهای دیگری بخواهید استفاده کنید میتونید ولی باید به اینترنت وصل باشید و برنامه هر زبانی را که شما به عنوان مبدا و مقصد انتخاب کنید از طریق کامپوننتهای سایت گوگل براتون ترجمه میکنه.در آینده امکان ocr کلمات انگلیسی و ترجمه آن بوسیله برنامه و نیز ارسال کلمه و معنی آنرا توسط sms توی ورژنهای بعدی قرار میدم.این برنامه تقریبا 100 نفر ساعت کار برده.
دیتابیس انگلیسی به فارسی حدود 52000 لغت دارد و دیتابیس فارسی به انگلیسی حدود 84000
اگر دیتابیس های قویتر و کاملتری دارید به من بدید تا به برنامه اضافه کنم.ضمنا برنامه رایگان و توزیع آن با درج نام این سایت و سایت ********.ir و بنده بلامانع میباشد
هرچقدر خوشتون اومد کلید تشکر رو بزنید

برنامه از فونت شما برای متون استفاده میکنه.اگر هم دایرکتوری و فایل فونت رو پاک کنید و یا برنامه به هر دلیلی اونو پیدا نکنه(مسیر اشتباه از طرف شما) هیچ مشکلی براش بوجود نمیاد و مانند ورژن دومی که گذاشته بودم از فونت داخلی برنامه به اسم DroidSansArabic.ttf استفاده میکنه
ارادتمند : رضا حیدری کیا

http://www.ziddu.com/download/114255..._v1.5.rar.html
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Gn9pTR6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=89261E8E
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/pfgf22k54
http://hotfile.com/dl/65448749/9d560..._v1.5.rar.html
http://www.megashare.com/2493663
http://www.mediafire.com/?2ahorc3orqsf5qh
http://www.sendspace.com/file/qqyyg9
http://www.zshare.net/download/79833266e0bafa7a/
http://rapidshare.com/files/41577319...onary_v1.5.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b31e...onary_v1.5.rar
http://www.turbobit.net/3bneop99l34z.html
http://www.filesonic.com/file/18048123
http://ifile.it/rmx5wov/Persian_Dictionary_v1.5_0.rar
http://www.2shared.com/file/Sqj0u0nf...ary_v15_0.html
http://www17.zippyshare.com/v/27360559/file.html
http://www.load.to/FL3MXXzEAI/Persia...ary_v1.5_0.rar
http://netload.in/dateiphZqwmk3Og.htm
http://www.badongo.com/file/23991672
http://ugotfile.com/file/1976511/Per...ary_v1.5_0.rar

----------


## CYCLOPS

سلام بسیار عالی
قطار آندروید هم گویا داره راه میافته  :متفکر: 
دوست عزیز میشه خواهش کنم چند تا عکس ازش قرار بدی ؟؟
و یه سوال منبع دیتابیسش کجاست ؟؟ (من به یه دیتا بیس دیکشنری احتیاج دارم)

----------


## kia1349

دیتابیس انگلیسی به فارسیشو از سایت آقای خزامای عزیز میتونید دانلود کنید
www.khazama.com
برای دیتابیس فارسی به انگلیسی هم میتونید یکی از دیکشنری های جاوا مثل سارادیک رو دیکامپایل کنید و فایلهای اونو که تکست هستند به هر فرمتی که میخواهید تبدیل کنید.
اگر با sqllite کار کردید میتونم در تماسهای بعدی یه نسخه از این دیتابیس رو بهتون بدم

----------


## telecom_hamed

سلام
من حامد هستم. سازنده نرم افزار SaraDic
شما می توانید فایل database را از خود jar فایل بردارید (من هم برای همین فایل را باز گذاشته ام). البته بهتر است در چنین مواردی ابتدا یک ایمیلی به سازنده ارسال شود!!!  :چشمک: 
راستی نسخه android رو هم در حال حاظر ساخته ام می توانید از سایت مرجع نرم افزار saradic دریافت نمایید :لبخند گشاده!: 
سپاس

----------


## kia1349

> سلام
> من حامد هستم. سازنده نرم افزار SaraDic
> شما می توانید فایل database را از خود jar فایل بردارید (من هم برای همین فایل را باز گذاشته ام). البته بهتر است در چنین مواردی ابتدا یک ایمیلی به سازنده ارسال شود!!! 
> راستی نسخه android رو هم در حال حاظر ساخته ام می توانید از سایت مرجع نرم افزار saradic دریافت نمایید
> سپاس


ممنون و سپاس.در نسخه جدید از دیکشنری بابیلون استفاده کردیم و کدهای html رو هم در اون لحاظ کردیم تا کارایی بیشتری رو در اختیار کاربر بزاریم

----------


## kia1349

اینم ورژن جدید 1.9

امکانات:
اضافه شدن منوی انتخاب فونت از داخل برنامه
تغییرات اساسی در ماهیت دیتابیس(دیکشنری انگلیسی به فارسی دقیقا شده مشابه محتوای دیکشنری انگلیسی به فارسی بابیلون)
بهبود نمایش کلمات و ترجمه ها


در این ورژن قابلیتی افزوده شد تا دوستان بتوانند با استفاده از منوی فونت به صفحه ای راهنمایی شوند که لیست کلیه فونتهای دایرکتوری persiandicfonts رو که روی مموری کارت هست در یک اسپینر کومبو باکس ببینند و فونت مورد نظرشون رو انتخاب کنند.با انتخاب هر یک از فونتها و یک بار خارج شدن از برنامه و وارد شدن مجدد شما میتونید کلمات و ترجمه ها رو با فونت انتخابی خودتان مشاهده کنید.در این روش محدودیتهای روش قبلی کاملا حذف شده است.
توجه داشته باشید که حتما باید دایرکتوری persiandicfonts روی مموری کارت درست کرده باشید
اگر این دایرکتوری روی مموری کارت وجود نداشته باشد کومبو باکس غیر فعال خواهد بود.اگر وجود داشته باشد و فونتی در آن نباشد هم کومبو باکس غیر فعال خواهد بود.اگر مموری کارت در گوشی نباشد و یا گوشی با usb به کامپیوتر وصل باشد و حالت دیسک درایو انتخاب شده باشد برنامه پیام مناسب را به شما نمایش خواهد داد.نهایتا برنامه از فونت شما برای متون استفاده میکنه.اگر هم دایرکتوری و فایل فونت رو پاک کنید و یا برنامه به هر دلیلی اونو پیدا نکنه(مسیر اشتباه از طرف شما) هیچ مشکلی براش بوجود نمیاد و از فونت داخلی برنامه به اسم DroidSansArabic.ttf استفاده میکنه.
با وجود طراحی بخش فونت در داخل برنامه ورژن 1.9 دیگه نباید هیچ مشکلی داشته باشید .هم گوشیهای روت شده هم روت نشده و هم با فارسی ساز و هم بدون فارسی ساز باید بدون مشکل کار کنند.ترجیحا از فونت DejaVuSans.ttf استفاده کنید
دیتابیس جدید رو هم دانلود کنید.وضعیت نمایش کلمات و رنگ آنها با توجه به قرار دادن کدهای html بسیار بهبود پیدا کرده
فایل PLUGIN_LEXITRON رو که از فایل rar اکسترکت کردید رو بدون هیچ گونه پسوند و پیشوندی و بدون هیچ فولدری مستقیما روی مموری کارتتون کپی کنید.در اولین باری که برنامه رو باز میکنید یه پیغام به شما میده که مفهومش اینه که باید دیتابیس رو نصب کنید.yes یا ok رو بزنید و برنامه شروع به نصب و پیاده سازی دیتابیس میکنه.فایل PLUGIN_LEXITRON رو همیشه داشته باشید تا اگر برنامه تون دچار مشکل شد و یا دوباره برنامه رو نصب کردید بتونید براحتی بوسیله برنامه دیتابیس رو از روش پیاده سازی کنید.
ضمنا من یک فایل rar از فونتهای پیشنهادی خودم نیز براتون ضمیمه کرده ام
ضمنا برنامه از همون ابتدا هم از تلفظ آفلاین برخوردار بوده و شاید دوستانی که قادر به شنیدن تلفظ نیستند دلیلیش نداشتن فایل تلفظ باشه که اونو هم براتون گذاشتم
دوستان میتونن برای تغییر دیکشنری از فارسی به انگلیسی و انگلیسی به فارسی مثل قبل فقط با نوک انگشتشون جای دوتا پرچم رو عوض کنن و کیبرد رو خودشون بصورت دستی از طریق input method تغییر بدن
اگر برای ترجمه ، از زبانهای دیگری بخواهید استفاده کنید میتونید ولی باید به اینترنت وصل باشید و برنامه هر زبانی را که شما به عنوان مبدا و مقصد انتخاب کنید از طریق کامپوننتهای سایت گوگل براتون ترجمه میکنه
دیتابیس انگلیسی به فارسی حدود 150000 لغت دارد و دیتابیس فارسی به انگلیسی حدود 84000



لینک دانلود فایلها:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/cskcqn....0.1.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zoshmw....0.1.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1o2vxr...andicfonts.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bzgav6...tionary1.9.apk
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ae1x06...TRON.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/rgomdt...TRON.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/7pfsu3...TRON.part3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/quzx4d...TRON.part4.rar

----------


## asif1358

سلام
ضمن تشکر و قدردانی؛ لینک ها فیلترند؛ لطفا یه لینک سالم بدید

----------


## kia1349

سلام
ميتونيد اخرين ورژن رو از سايت www-and-roid.ir بگيريد

----------

